# NGD-Chapman Guitars ML-7 T model



## ejers4133 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hopefully I am doing this in the right place. I've had an account for a few months, but just floated around. Got pretty much all the answers to my questions without having to post anything. I Just got my new Chapman Guitar's ML-7 T from UPS today. My 3rd sevenstring I have owned so far. I'm pretty stoked on it so far. Definitely going to change the pickups though. They were a little too bland for my taste. Looking at getting some Fastback Beardcomber's, The Nazgul, or a set of Bare Knuckle Warpigs.


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 25, 2014)

F...k! That is twice today I've heard of these guys and didn't even know they existed.

Can..........not........afford.........do......want!

(even at those prices)

HNGD!


----------



## madloff (Mar 25, 2014)

Much want. It looks awesome bro! 

HNGD!


----------



## Triple-J (Mar 25, 2014)

Great to finally see one of these on here now they've started shipping, out of curiosity what's the neck & string spacing like in comparison to other 7's that you've tried or owned?


----------



## MBMoreno (Mar 25, 2014)

This is not helping my GAS


----------



## lewstherin006 (Mar 25, 2014)

Congrats bro! I have been following these guitars for a while and im glad to see them shipping out!


----------



## MikeSap (Mar 25, 2014)

Happy NGD, man! These look awesome. How's the fret access near that neck joint?


----------



## mattromano (Mar 25, 2014)

Congrats mate! Any chance you could measure the nut in mm for me? I've posted about it on the chapman forum with no response. My decision to buy one is kinda banking on the nut width.


----------



## Les (Mar 25, 2014)

AWESOME! How does she feel? I cant freakin wait, mine is on preorder from Flipside in Denver. Looks like its made well like the rest of the Chapman line up. Congrats and HNGD!!!

EDIT: curious to know the weight and balance if you feel like weighing it...


----------



## Letuchy (Mar 25, 2014)

Good one! Build quality?


----------



## Matthew (Mar 25, 2014)

First off, HNGD! These are come classy looking axes. 

Secondly, can you go a little in-depth about it when you get a chance? A lot of us are considering ML-7s (and some didn't even know about Chapman until now) and are wondering about things that aren't listed on the various sites selling them. How would you describe the neck in comparison to the other 7s you own? Fingerboard radius? Overall weight? What are your thoughts on construction/wood quality after playing it? What are your favorite things about it?


----------



## NeglectedField (Mar 25, 2014)

I went to Andertons and tried the ML-7 S and the quality was unbelievable. Threatens to throw a spanner in my acoustic and amp savings by making me want to sell my RG7321 for one.


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 25, 2014)

Les said:


> AWESOME! How does she feel? I cant freakin wait, mine is on preorder from Flipside in Denver. Looks like its made well like the rest of the Chapman line up. Congrats and HNGD!!!
> 
> EDIT: curious to know the weight and balance if you feel like weighing it...



Did they give you any eta? Did you just put money down?


----------



## Les (Mar 25, 2014)

chrisharbin said:


> Did they give you any eta? Did you just put money down?




They said May-June. They want $100 up front. Balance due upon shipment.


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 25, 2014)

Les said:


> They said May-June. They want $100 up front. Balance due upon shipment.



I think I'll do it. Gives me time to save up and I can cash up the 100 now (for a different model than this)


----------



## dedsouth333 (Mar 25, 2014)

Do WAAAANT!!!

HNGD! I can't agree more with everyone asking about more details/comparisons. So far this is like getting in bed with Selma Hayek, being like, "Yeah, I did her." and walking off. Details, man!


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 25, 2014)

haha!


----------



## Shawn (Mar 25, 2014)

That is pretty nice. I bet it sounds nice too. Congrats!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 25, 2014)

Telecasters are for winners 

That looks killer! I can vouch for the Warpigs being awesome pickups, too


----------



## ejers4133 (Mar 25, 2014)

The cutaway is actually pretty nice. I can comfortably rest my hand underneath the cutaway and have plenty of room. And I have big fat hands too.


----------



## ejers4133 (Mar 25, 2014)

MStriewski said:


> First off, HNGD! These are come classy looking axes.
> 
> Secondly, can you go a little in-depth about it when you get a chance? A lot of us are considering ML-7s (and some didn't even know about Chapman until now) and are wondering about things that aren't listed on the various sites selling them. How would you describe the neck in comparison to the other 7s you own? Fingerboard radius? Overall weight? What are your thoughts on construction/wood quality after playing it? What are your favorite things about it?



The guitar feels great. Not too heavy, no neck dive issues. It's a lot lighter than I though it would be though. It's built pretty solid too. Feels nice and sturdy. It's unfinished, so there is no top coat at all on any of part of the body. Nice smooth finish on the wood. Especially at the neck joint. No sharp fret's or anything like that. The neck is very comfortable. Not too thin, but not to big. Nice and smooth. I'd say it's between my Schecter c7 Hellraiser neck and ESP Ben Savage neck I used to own. Right in between there. It's a very bright sounding guitar. This is my first swamp ash guitar, so I didn't really know what to expect as far as the tone coming from it. I played it though my 5150 III with my eq at noon all the way across just to get a basic tone out or it I haven't changed the strings or anything yet, so I haven't really had a chance to see what it sounds like set up how I want it. The pickups work great for clean's. Especially with a little reverb and delay. Both Pickups are coil tapped as well, which is nice. The dirty side of the pickups was a bit too bright and not clear or bitey enough for my ears. I'm used to either EMG's, D-Activator's, and the Liquifire/Crunchlab set I had in the Ben Savage ESP. So i'll definitely be swapping them out. My only issue I'm having so far is how thick the guitar is. I am used to a thinner bodied guitar and this guitar being a bit wider is just a little uncomfortable. Just a little different from what I'm used to. The thing I did notice on it as far as an imperfection was in the neck pickup cavity. I noticed a little gouge probably from the router. But other then that, it's pretty well put together. When I had looked into ordering I was going to put in a preorder with one of the U.S. dealers, but I really didn't want to wait until June or July to get one, haha. So I looked up on Andertons.co.uk and they had them up for preorder, and that they were expecting them on the 23rd of March. So I went ahead and placed my order on the 13th. It actually shipped out on the 21st and took 4 day's to get here from the U.K. Overall I would totally suggest pickup one of these up. It's a solid guitar for the price, and it came with a pretty cool gigbag. Which I forgot to mention. Hopefully this answered some of your questions, haha. I know I probably forgot a couple. Feel free to ask any more you might have. And thank you. I will post updated pics when I get the pickups I want and get it all set up. Hopefully in the next couple weeks. Thanks again


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 26, 2014)

Thought I'm not a sevenstring player, I have the MOST incredible gas for a ML3-RC. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Matthew (Mar 26, 2014)

ejers4133 said:


> *stuff about ML7-T*



Thanks, mate! I've got to try one now.


----------



## Drusas (Mar 26, 2014)

I dig. Nice!


----------



## patdavidmusic (Mar 28, 2014)

Grade on the new guitar buddy!
You mentioned it was light, any chance you know the weight?


----------



## danresn (Mar 28, 2014)

I love the telecaster shape for 7 strings


----------



## MBMoreno (Mar 29, 2014)

The guitar as a "top", hasn't it? A different piece of swamp ash than the back?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 29, 2014)

MBMoreno said:


> The guitar as a "top", hasn't it? A different piece of swamp ash than the back?



yeah, it's a 2-piece body and a 1-piece top. It looks nicer for the top part


----------



## dametalbeast (Mar 29, 2014)

danresn said:


> I love the telecaster shape for 7 strings



single cut 7s FTW


----------



## Les (Jun 10, 2014)

Any updates on how your liking the ML7? I'm going around stirring up the pot on the Chapman posts because i cant contain my excitement. I would really like to hear how she's doing for you thus far!


----------



## benfan (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm also very interested in one of these. Can't find too much in way of reviews out there though!


----------

